# Other > Off Topic >  Hello all! I look forward to learning from everyone!

## UltArc

Dear community,

        I have no idea how to introduce myself on the interwebs, so you've been warned. I go by UltArc on the internet, and when I get some time to BS online I usually find myself on Jalopnik, or Ecomodder. My biggest interest is automotives. I'm not your die hard grease monkey (mad respect for the wrenchers out there) who can pull engines, or do crazy things. I can handle the basics, but my love for cars is more on design, functionality, and the engagement. My biggest fascination is motion, and making my vehicles travel as efficiently as possible through the air.

I've had a vague interest in additive manufacturing for a long time, but I'm just now feeling comfortable getting involved based on the price point. It isn't cheap, but it's at a point I can get involved with, and have fun with. I don't want to be someone who just hops on and asks questions, I prefer to learn and ask when I can't find an answer- but my mistake in the past has been anonymously creeping the forums for months, instead of being involved.

My plan with AD is to be able to do what I've been doing with Legos for 20 years at a more serious and professional level. Things I want aren't made. Docks for weird phones and strange electronic arrangements, improving cooling on video game systems, to even just making a mess of expensive mismatched harddrives into a nice neat, organized stack; I find myself tooling around with a big box of Legos and making some creation. It's fun! But I am ready to start creating designs, and building things that are functional and AREN'T hideous. 

My biggest (and most challenging) goal is with my competition car. To this point, I've been able to improve my vehicle with building supplies, and raw materials into function. At this point, my current record (2016 Green Grand Prix) is 54.83 MPG in the modified V6 class. This may not seem like much, but our performance tied with the stock 3 cylinder class, beat the stock 4 cylinder class. These vehicles aren't exactly what would be compared to mine on the road in performance, function, or safety. We've made it to this point by driving technique of course, but a major component is vehicle modification (strictly aerodynamically, no "tuning"). Unfortunately, I've done all that I can while keeping the vehicle appealing to look at. To exceed my estimated 50 MPG (filling error LY), this year there was a lot of duck brand tape, and foam space holding. I owe at least 4 MPG to an individual who helped me not only gain confidence in more extreme modifications, but actually build them myself. My issue is the appearance. It looks awful.

Looks aren't the only issue, as this build also isn't as stable as I'd like. 

My game plan is to go with the Monoprice Maker Select 3D Printer v2 (waiting for it to be in stock, otherwise I'd be waiting for it to be delivered), and to use an Xbox One Kinect as my scanner. This seems like the easiest way to make a piece that fits perfectly onto the vehicle, but make a more aerodynamic shape. Form fitting to the body, yet covering the entire rear wheel openings, filling gaps at the front, and making the front end (currently the Roush RS3 front end) into a more aerodynamic AND more aesthetically appealing look. Of course with the limited size of the bed, it will have to be made in pieces so it be put together- but being designed myself, I can make this work more smoothly than just chunks sitting together. 

Because of people working hard and getting this technology so accessible, the software should be simple. I am aware there will be limitations using the Microsoft software, especially with limited exportation options. My only experience with something LIKE this was interior designing (for fun) of my dorm rooms in college, using Sketchup. Of course this will be drastically different and much more intricate and detailed, but I believe this is something I can easily handle in time and practice. From my research, it seems like my only challenge will be to not make a piece that is a duplicate of my vehicle, rather pieces that will fit onto it. If I had to ask a question in this, I'd rephrase that and add an eroteme. 

After I have this down, I can build my new pieces. Rear wheel skirts, gap fillers for front wheel wells, front end adjustments, and then start working on higher quality pieces for what I've already done. I'm extremely excited for the possibilities, and what I can do with this. Just thinking about forming my own pieces leads me to think of so many possibilities, like improvements in my underbody design, rim adjustments, and special pieces that would never exist. 

From this point, I'll start to lose any real content and just ramble. With my time limitations now, I can't say I'll be the best member for the community. But I am positive, try to stay fact based, and be constructive (no pun intended). I look forward to growing more into this community, and hopefully people here will chime in on thoughts or ideas on things I can't even fathom at this point. Thanks for reading!

Kind regards,
UltArc

----------


## ayushiyakshi

I am also interested.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Use your new 3d printer to design and build a larger 3d printer!

----------


## lucyjohn987

Great post

----------


## rananaeem378

Good to know about you and your aim in life.

----------


## Beave1964

Hello, great post!

----------


## Lindaawilsoon

Sounds good dear

----------


## karlmuller

Dude you wrote too much content but overall it's pretty good.  :Big Grin:

----------

